# Manslater



## adamjh3 (Feb 13, 2011)

In the spirit of Valentine's day...  [YOUTUBE]ezVib_giTFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 13, 2011)

Just ordered mine


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 13, 2011)

Whoa, I thought the title of this thread was "Manslaughter."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 13, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Whoa, I thought the title of this thread was "Manslaughter."



Me too! I was just flipping through the new posts real quick on my phone but I stopped dead (pun intended) when I saw that.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Whoa, I thought the title of this thread was "Manslaughter."



Can't spell it without laughter


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Mar 1, 2011)

I want TWO of them!!!!!


----------



## Joe (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like strong bad from that cartoon thing


----------

